# Ameristep



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

*the intalled stand*

nice and tall


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

*the view*

one from straight out, and another to the left showing the ridge side and waterhole.


----------



## buck_hunter21 (Jul 1, 2007)

good looking stand. Wish ya luck.


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

*well*

I went up into the stand last weekend and decided the shooting rail had to go.

Not enough clearence with it while shooting sitting down.

It makes it a little tricky getting through the trapdoor as there is less things to grab on to.


----------



## VThokie10 (Apr 18, 2007)

i can't believe you posted this!!!!!! i am planning on getting this stand. thanks for a great review!!!!!!!

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## aryan (Jul 2, 2004)

MNmike said:


> I went up into the stand last weekend and decided the shooting rail had to go.
> 
> Not enough clearence with it while shooting sitting down.
> 
> It makes it a little tricky getting through the trapdoor as there is less things to grab on to.


I found a video on youtube that said you could just raise the shooting rail up if you didn't like it. 
Also I like the way the stand blends in with the camo stealth strips.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1bripFUnG6s


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

*yes you can*

but I found it didn't like to stand up on it's own.

plus ti kind of gets in the way.


----------

